# Organic Weed Control with Rototiller?



## windsorcavintner (Oct 15, 2013)

We were thinking of renting a rototiller to till the weeds into the soil. Does this sound like a good idea? Does anyone else do this? Is there any risk of harming the roots of the vines? We were thinking either a 5 or 9 hp tiller for our 100 or so vines would probably be a good size to use...


----------



## cintipam (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi

I only have a few grape vines, but I am an organic gardener for over 20 years. For at least the last 10 years most folks don't rototil anymore as it seems that bringing weed seeds to the surface during the tilling actually results in more weeds later on. Generally it is preferred to smother weeds on top with layers of cardboard and or newspaper (used to begin making new beds or for general startover of badly neglected beds) or just lots of organic material on top that will break down and nourish the soil over time. Those wormies really loosen clay soils if you get a good layer of mulched leaves or whatever on top. Altho I own a Mantis I haven't used it for at least 15 years. Just my opinion, others may vary.

Pam in cinti


----------



## derunner (Oct 15, 2013)

No experience with grape vines, but from a gardening perspective I rototill 8 inches deep in the early spring. Then do a 2 inch till a couple times before planting so I do not churn up lots of weed seed and kill of the weeds that have sprouted since the last tilling. Then after planting I use newsprint and kraft paper covered by clipping and leaves to keep leaves from coming up. It works pretty good to prevent weeds.


----------



## windsorcavintner (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for those comments. 

We went ahead and rototilled it today even though it might not be the best thing to do. We are going to try and smother the weeds with lots of leaves and compost. We might try and put down some cardboard first and then put the leaves and compost on top of that. We were also thinking of planting a cover crop in the compost? Does anyone plant cover crops? If so, what is your favorite cover crop to plant? 

Getting back to the weeds, the hardest part for us is getting the bermuda grass that is growing right next to the base of the vines. We can't weed wack it or rototill it without risking damaging the vines. Hand weeding is difficult and time consuming. Is that the only option?


----------



## garymc (Oct 21, 2013)

Since you're going organic, you won't want to use clethodim, a selective grass killer that can be sprayed all over your vines without damage. Otherwise, digging the rhisomes up and pulling them out by hand is what I've done in small areas. I have a neighbor who says chickens will kill bermuda grass when they overgraze an area. Every time the rhisome sends up a shoot, the chickens nab it until the rhisomes no longer have the energy to send up a shoot.


----------

